# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Windows 7 Look in XP  अगर आप XP का लुक विन्दोव्स ७ जैसा चाहते है तो बताये मै आपको Files और तरीका बताऊंगा ....

## indoree

अगर आप आपके विन्दोव्स Xp का लुक विन्दोव्स ७ जैसा चाहते है तो बताये मै आपको Files और तरीका बताऊंगा .... कृपया बताये और देखे जैसा मैंने किया है फ्री है राज

----------


## indoree

अगर आप आपके विन्दोव्स Xp का लुक विन्दोव्स ७ जैसा चाहते है तो बताये मै आपको Files और तरीका बताऊंगा .... कृपया बताये और देखे जैसा मैंने किया है फ्री है

----------


## indoree

Windows 7 Ultimate Hack almost with feature like* FONT COLOUR DESKTOP MEUN SIDE BAR AND MANY MORE* आब आप को सबकुछ मिलेगा

----------


## BP Mishra

जल्दी बताएं मित्र मैं आपके सूत्र पर बैठा इंतजार कर रहा हूँ

----------


## BP Mishra

> Windows 7 Ultimate Hack almost with feature like* FONT COLOUR DESKTOP MEUN SIDE BAR AND MANY MORE* आब आप को सबकुछ मिलेगा


 जल्दी बताओ मित्र ।

----------


## malikhunk

Bata bhi do bhai n thanx

----------


## indoree

मित्रों आपको यहाँ मैं १ फाइल दे रहा हूँ उसे डाउनलोड कर ले और उसके बाद नंबर WISE इंस्टाल कर ले आपका WINDOWS XP *WINDOWS 7* जैसा हो जायेगा और SPEED भी अच्छी रहेगी .....

और सभी फोल्डर में TEXT FILES है उसे पड़ ले और इंस्टाल करे ......

*DOWNLOAD HERE*  FILE SIZE 3.86 MB

https://hotfile.com/dl/150069485/42e..._hack.rar.html

----------


## indoree

मित्रों साडी सेटिंग्स और STYLER SOFTWARE INSTALL करने के बाद चित्र में जैसा दिखाया गया है वह से इसे APPLY करे और *ये जरुर बताये की कैसा लगा* ...

----------


## indoree

*All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee*
*DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full*  Free Free Free Freee

JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
Live TV on PC Software for Windows
 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS!     
PLUS CHANNELS FROM FOX, BBC, SKY, CBC, TVA, AND MORE!
 WATCH LIVE SPORTS ON PC! VINTAGE SPORTS! HUGE SPORTS VARIETY!!

*Download link* 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3f72mdm9aneujkw

----------


## dilwale

धन्य वाद  मित्र  आपने  इतनी  अच्छी  जानकारी दी

----------


## indoree

> हमें भी ये जानना है इंदोरी जी |
> मैं भी बहुत दिनों से इसी प्रकार का फॉण्ट खोज रहा था |
> मैंने टीच गुरु जी से भी सहायता मांगी थी, मगर दुर्भाग्यवश उन्हें इस बारे में ज्ञात ही नहीं था |


मित्र मैंने अभी थोड़े समय पहले एक सूत्र बनाया था Windows 7 Look In Win XP उसमे ये दिया गया है आप डाउनलोड कर लो लींक ये रही ..

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12795

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र मैंने अभी थोड़े समय पहले एक सूत्र बनाया था Windows 7 Look In Win XP उसमे ये दिया गया है आप डाउनलोड कर लो लींक ये रही ..
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12795


इंदोरी जी, मुझे पूर्ण रूप से विंडोज एक्सपी को विंडोज 7 में परिवर्तित नहीं करना है |
मुझे बस अपने विंडोज एक्सपी के फॉण्ट इस चित्र जैसे करने है |



सिर्फ उन चरणों को बताएं जिससे विंडोज एक्सपी के फॉण्ट इस चित्र के जैसे हो जाएँ |

----------


## indoree

मित्र फॉण्ट और Theme दोनों को ही इंस्टाल करे और फिर थीम को एक्टिवेट कर ले और फिर वापस से Modified Theme करे हो जायेगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## yuvraz

*लाजवाब.............
विंडो ७ .. XP में बढ़िया*

----------


## yuvraz

*भाई फाइल इस लिंक पर उपलब्ध नहीं हैं...
फ्रेश लिंक दे.............*

----------


## yuvraz

> *All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee*
> *DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full*  Free Free Free Freee
> 
> JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
> Live TV on PC Software for Windows
>  1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
>  2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
>  3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
> OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS!     
> ...


*फाइल delete हो गयी है....*

----------


## sanjeetspice

क्या विंडो सेवन को विंडो अक्स पि का लुक दिया जा सकता है

----------


## hardeepmaan

*क्या विंडो सेवन को विंडो अक्स पि का लुक दिया जा सकता है 						*

----------


## Rajeev

इंदोरी जी, मैंने आपके कहे अनुसार अपने विन्डोज एक्सपी में आपके दिए गए सभी टूल इन्स्टाल किये।
मगर आपके जैसे फॉण्ट मुझे अभी भी प्राप्त नहीं हुए। (नीचे चित्र में दिए गए फॉण्ट देखे आप अपने गूगल क्रोम के फॉण्ट को देखे और उसके बाद मेरे फॉण्ट को देखे कुछ समानता तो दिखेगी)





आपने यहाँ पर कौन-कौन से फॉण्टो का चयन किया है।



और मुझे सिर्फ इस चित्र जैसे फॉण्ट ही चाहिए थे न की पूरा का पूरा विण्डो 7 मैंने डिफाल्ट सेट्टिंग भी की मगर ये वैसे का वैसा ही रहता है।

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी, मैंने आपके कहे अनुसार अपने विन्डोज एक्सपी में आपके दिए गए सभी टूल इन्स्टाल किये।
> मगर आपके जैसे फॉण्ट मुझे अभी भी प्राप्त नहीं हुए। (नीचे चित्र में दिए गए फॉण्ट देखे आप अपने गूगल क्रोम के फॉण्ट को देखे और उसके बाद मेरे फॉण्ट को देखे कुछ समानता तो दिखेगी)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आपने यहाँ पर कौन-कौन से फॉण्टो का चयन किया है।
> 
> ...


मित्र आप को एक सॉफ्टवेर मिला होगा जिसका नाम Styler आप उस से Apply करे और अगर आपे चाहे तो उसे UnInstall कर दे सिर्फ Styler सॉफ्टवेर ही UnInstall बाकि सारा वैसे ही रहेगा और फॉण्ट भी वाही रहेंगे फिर नोर्मल तरीके से Desktop -> Property >  Appearance / Theme  में Apply करे हो जायेगा और एक दो बार चेंज करे तो वह पर आपको WindowsXP (Modified) इस तरह का मिलगे वैसा कर ले हो जायेगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------

